
Ask HN: Where to share and discuss new CS research papers online? - stazz1
Would really like to get back into reading papers, are there any clubs online that do research paper reading &#x2F; relaying for CS open to happy engies?
======
mindcrime
[https://www.reddit.com/r/compscipapers/](https://www.reddit.com/r/compscipapers/)

------
verdverm
Arxiv and here

------
throwaway3157
Why not here?

